# R33 GTR Autech 4door version Nismo had 380HP from factory??



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Am I a complete noob or what? I have driven two 4door R33 GTRs in my life: one was a silver one with standard engine and I also drove a yellow one with the Nismo bodykit at a festival a few years back. 
Now the Nismo kitted one I drove had more power, but I thought that this was the result of the owners tuning (boost controller and decat exhaust systhem)??

So if the car I drove had the extra power (felt like [email protected] ,but not more) from factory , would mean that there has been a factory (even if it's Nismo tune , the car was available like that in the showroom, which makes it factory) 380HP rated RB26DETT????!!!!

Can somebody clear up the matter. I know that the Nismo 4door R33 GTR has the 400R kit, but certainly not a drivate from the RB-X??!!

Here is the source:
Autech GT-R 4-door, Nissan Skyline GT-R 4-door


> The NISMO Version
> 
> So you like the NISMO 400R, but think some more space in the back would be fine? Then how about a NISMO tuned version of the Autech GT-R?
> 
> ...


Nismo version
















Autech version


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Chris,

First, let me say that 95% of the people on this forum don't know, or care, about 4-door GT-Rs, because somehow they feel like a sedan GT-R takes away their manliness (witness the outrage on the R35 section about a possible 4 door R35).

These people don't know, or care, that the very first GT-R was actually a 4 door sedan. So we should all pay homage to that. 

Second, I think the website you link to has some misleading information. First, the Autech was based on the standard, non-Vspec car. Second, it's not "just a 1995 GT-R V Spec with 4 doors" because, the car was made after the second minor model change, being sold in 1997/8. Yes, the seats have blue inserts, but you can see the technical changes from the series R33s, most obviously the Xenon headlamps. And yes, it has the shorter front lip spoiler from the Series 1 and 2, but did you know that this shorter lip was an option on the Series 3 as well? And no N1 vents in the front bumper either. So a unique car, really...

Third, I think what that website was saying was that Nismo took an Autech or two and repainted them, had some bodywork and such pieces added, and the installed a boost controller.

So no, you're not a noob. I think Nismo never officially made a 400R version of the R33 Autech, and that the one above is someone's attempt to ponder, "what if...??" (If I'm wrong, I'm open to learning about this...)


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks Aki for the insight.

Yes it's sad that not many peeps are actually interested in to the Skyline brand. GTR aside, the Skylines are a very interesting line up of cars. Unfortunately the Skyline sedans never pretended to be something they weren't, they were actually very understated and had very similar designs to US-sedans of that time, despite being never targeted for the US. This Autech 4door R33 GTR was probably in 98 one of the best handling sedans of this size in the world, despite being unknown.

Of course I don't take that website for bargain.

My understanding with Autech cars is that all Autech cars (Stagea 260RS, 4 door GTRs ex . . .) have been based firstly on the existing Skyline GT-X, Stagea RS4 models, as the chassis of these cars still have the RB25DET mark and not RB26DETT (even thought the RB26DETT features on the shakken-sho).

The Autech R33 GTR 4door must have been based on the R33 GT-S four 4 door , but got all the GTR interior (non-v-spec) from the minor change post 97. then.
What is strange here is that Nismo apparently upgraded an Autech car!? I only know from the Stagea 260RS that Nismo offered a full kit replacing the special 260RS Autech kit again. But no Engine tune was made available for the 260RS (despie being sold up to 98 as pre-minor change, and must have been available the same time as this Nismo 4door R33GTR)
Here pics of the Nismo Autech 260RS:


















Now what is really interesting:
1) Do those Stagea and 4door GTR yellow Nismo cars have one unique tune up package, sold basicly as a howl car or complete upgrade to the base Autech cars ?.(Then there must have been a) a showroom catalogue b) or b) a Nismo option catalogue within the showroom catalogue.

2) Or are the Nismo yellow cars just a composition of the around 98. Nismo catalogue GTR/Autech cars tuning parts?

Also last thought on this: Did the Stagea 260RS and the Autech 4door R33 GTR actually sell in yellow?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

some people do care Aki

accroding to a few books i have there is a stock Auteck 4 door and a yellow 400R 4 door version! This 4 door one is in the 400R page

its all in japanese so there are 2 versions

R


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Rob - well I'd love to read that article, can you scan and send to me?

And to answer a few of Chris' questions:
Autech R33 GT-R was not based on, or converted from an R33 GT-S. It began life on the 2 door GT-R assembly line and thus begins with the GT-R floorpan and the RB26DETT. Hence, the car id number is "BCNR33-XXXXXX"

260RS came standard from the factory with the RB26DETT. But they were converted Stageas.

Looking at the catalog for the 4 door, R33 GT-R, it did NOT come from the factory in yellow. The only colors it came in were midnight purple, white and sonic.

BCNR33 GT-R オーテックバージョン｜ウェブカタログ：GT-R｜日産GT-Rウェブマガジン GTR-WORLD.net


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well I had an R33GTR in yellow...OK I admit it was a respray.:thumbsup:

Personally am also interested, wouldn't mind owning that 4 door yellow one!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Rob - i need this book of yours! any chance you can tell me which mag/book it is please so i can get a copy?

there's a couple of Autech version's for sale on jap auction sites,however i've only seen two or three go through auction,the other's are on dealer fixed priced area's.

I'd love to have an R33 GTR 4 dr,however,the back end isn't just right,we owned an R33 4dr for 2 days,didn't like the looks and part ex'd it in for an R32 4dr later

i've got some real nice pics of the autech version,i'll post them up later when i get some more time


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

A 4-door GT-R would be a nice car to have.
Do you guys have any specs on the engine & car?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

and this I think is a genuine R32 GTR 4dr:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

wow they are really nice!

nice pics!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

these two pages are in the middle of the 6 pages on the 400R










somewhere else in the book

The book is called "R33 Skyline GTR best Album"

I will look in the other book tomorrow

Sorry about the res, the website reduces the size


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

and...

i would love that 4 door yellow one as a second car


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks for the pics, Rob. I have that book!

I took a quick look this morning - nothing mentioned about the 4 door, other than Nismo had lightly tuned the intake on the engine (ie raised the boost on the turbos). So while it was a Nismo variant of the 4 door R33 GT-R, it was not a 400R engine.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i NEED a copy of that book!!! thanks for the scanned pictures Rob,looks awesome


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Nissan did some trick little versions sometimes. Like in the GT-R world of Limited editions, the GTS-T also had a few variants. I still haven't seen one, but would dearly like a go in the R33 GTST 280MR. Had a nice special edition 2.8 Reinik lump....nice.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> So while it was a Nismo variant of the 4 door R33 GT-R, it was not a 400R engine.


stupid book sticking the 4 door in the middle of the 400R bit

how much do the 4 Door GTR's go for?

R


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> i NEED a copy of that book!!! thanks for the scanned pictures Rob,looks awesome


I have a few all different 

sold 2 to Kriss as it was on R32s and he had the matching R33/R34 book

Yahoo actions have some for sell


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

IIRC they sell for around £12k or so in Japan,then import fee's are your aware of....
got a spare copy of this book by any chance?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I only purchased one of each 

the club might import them i think?

If that yellow one was 12k + import I would sell my R33 for it

R


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

highly doubt the yellow one would be £12k,here's a few examples for sale right now,i have seen other's go cheaper though :

Japanese Car Auction Details
Japanese Car Auction Details
Japanese Car Auction Details


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

they are around 20K +import duty etc


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

those one's are yes,as stated earlier,i've seen them sold for around £12k,majority of those dealer car's are crazy money,they do come up on auction a few times though


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I could buy one, swap the turbos etc off my R33 and have a 4 door practical car


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

have you seen one in person though? the rear on the 4dr R33's is really fugly in comparision to the coupe,prob look better on a GTR due to the wider arches etc

on a side note,i noticed your R33 has an R34 GTR wheel in it,meant to be hard to do due to airbag lights and airbag deployment,saw it in the mag feature


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I really love the 4door back end look. . .looks really 90., the way it should . .

Here is a 4 door GTS R33 that has been sold recently, I wanted to have it, but some japanese client was quicker . . . went for only 600.000Yen . . no GTR thought.








The 4door GTRs go for a lot of money . . . here is a nice one:
æ—¥ç”£ãƒ»ã‚¹ã‚«ã‚¤ãƒ©ã‚¤ãƒ³GT-Rã‚»ãƒ€ãƒ³ãƒ»ç¦�å²¡çœŒãƒ»ã‚«ãƒ¼ãƒ‡ã‚£ãƒ¼ãƒ©ãƒ¼ã‚¯ã‚ªãƒªãƒ†ã‚£ã�®ä¸*å�¤è»Šãƒ»ä¸*å�¤è»Šæƒ…å*±/ã‚«ãƒ¼ã‚»ãƒ³ã‚µãƒ¼net | ä¸*å�¤è»Šè©³ç´°


A 4door Z-Tune would be nippy. . .lol


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> on a side note,i noticed your R33 has an R34 GTR wheel in it,meant to be hard to do due to airbag lights and airbag deployment,saw it in the mag feature


it just plugged in no issues! you will need to lock out the rear wheel steering


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Robbie J said:


> it just plugged in no issues! you will need to lock out the rear wheel steering


ah really,was reading up on it,apparently according to the Ozzie sites,only the Series 3 car's are plug and play i think it was,everything else there's some other things you need to sort out

gtrlux's 4dr,it's been for sale some time right? sure i've seen that one a while back,the one in the link that is


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a series 3 so it makes sense....

you can put a series 3 dash into earlier car.


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

I saw this and thought I'd like a 4 door R33 GTR, any of these about:thumbsup:

Yes I have seen the date lol


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the thread bump!

Very informative and interesting!


----------



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

Saw this thread today after searching info about 4 door gtrs, great info, thanx


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

A bump to this thread. Are we any closer to identifying a 4dr Nismo R33 GTR? 
Do Nismo keep cars at the Zama facility? Could it have been there? So many questions it's nearly as impossible to find answers like the Brunei car collection!


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

What? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------

